# Hijazi goats  from Saudi Arabia



## Naef hajaya (Dec 3, 2012)




----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 3, 2012)

those ears


----------



## AdoptAPitBull (Dec 3, 2012)

Oh my gosh...those ears are insane!

Move over to the US and bring about 100 of those with you!! I'd be first in line to buy one!


----------



## DonnaBelle (Dec 3, 2012)

WOW what ears!!!!!

DonnaBelle


----------



## cattlecait (Dec 3, 2012)

Those are hilarious!


----------



## CocoNUT (Dec 3, 2012)

All I can say is....


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 3, 2012)

Nasty. lol I don't like them. Too skinny with too long of legs and creepy ears. Sorry.


----------



## treeclimber233 (Dec 3, 2012)

They have to have long legs.  Otherwise they would be stepping on their ears when they are walking around.  How do they eat without stepping on their ears?  I think they are adoreable.  They would be easy to keep in electric fencing.


----------



## Queen Mum (Dec 3, 2012)

Those are babies.  Typical of Nubian and Nubian type breeds OF COURSE they are skinny.  But they grow up to be quite beautiful.  And as babies they are ADORABLE!   How pretty!  I want one or two or three.


----------



## GLENMAR (Dec 3, 2012)

I'll bet those would sell like hotcakes over here.


----------



## DonnaBelle (Dec 3, 2012)

Well, Kim Roll would snap them all up and none left for the rest of us.

DonnaBelle


----------



## Queen Mum (Dec 3, 2012)

DonnaBelle said:
			
		

> Well, Kim Roll would snap them all up and none left for the rest of us.
> 
> DonnaBelle


If they had spots, she would definitely snap them all up.  

Aren't they just the cutest little babies though?


----------



## ThornyRidgeII (Dec 4, 2012)

Just insane!!!  I would love to see one of these in person!


----------



## Bedste (Dec 4, 2012)

Beautiful.......


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Dec 5, 2012)

Me tooooooo!


----------



## TGreenhut (Dec 5, 2012)

AdoptAPitBull said:
			
		

> Oh my gosh...those ears are insane!
> 
> Move over to the US and bring about 100 of those with you!! I'd be first in line to buy one!


x2


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Dec 6, 2012)

What is the POINT of the ears being that outrageously long?


----------



## jodief100 (Dec 6, 2012)

PendergrassRanch said:
			
		

> What is the POINT of the ears being that outrageously long?


Temperature control.  They can be very heat tolerant with those big ears.  Goats dissipate heat through their horns and ears.


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Dec 6, 2012)

jodief100 said:
			
		

> PendergrassRanch said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I feel like they would just rip them off stepping on them or laying on them.  Seems really extreme.  I would be so tempted to tie them up in a bow.

"Do your ears hang low?
Do they wobble to and fro?

Can you tie them in a knot? 
Can you tie them in a bow?....."


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 6, 2012)

PendergrassRanch said:
			
		

> jodief100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  

Good one.


----------



## jodief100 (Dec 6, 2012)

PendergrassRanch said:
			
		

> jodief100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Can you throw them over your shoulder?...."


----------



## Caprinos e Ovinos (Nov 4, 2014)

Esta raça é pouco conhecida no Brasil. Envie mais informações http://caprinoseovinos.com


----------

